# Wheel Nut Torque Wrench



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Im thinking about buying a torque wrench for my wheels.

Has anyone got any advice as to which one to get and where to get it from.

Thanks


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I went for cheap and cheerful as I'm sure it's accurate enough for my needs. Had it for some while and it's had a good deal of use, swapping winter wheels, spacers, etc. Still looks and functions as it did when it was new.

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=18289&ts=23117


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks whirlypig.

Any other alternatives people, there must be others that people use?

Halfrauds was Â£50 when I looked earlier.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> Thanks whirlypig.
> 
> Any other alternatives people, there must be others that people use?
> 
> Halfrauds was Â£50 when I looked earlier.


It's Snap-on for me, but for your purposes practically any mid priced one will do, provided it covers the range you need it for; 120Nm for wheel bolts. The one from Screfix is unbelievably cheap, Â£12.49 inc vat  but is it accurate?

Joe


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Argos

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7013887.htm

Works for me (I think!)

Kev


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

TTCool said:


> The one from Screfix is unbelievably cheap, Â£12.49 inc vat  but is it accurate?


I did do a comparison when I was fitting my spacers, my mates got a Teng wrench, well his Dad has. Anyway did a quick comparison based on the position of the wrench/nut and there didn't seem to be too much in it.
The Screwfix one covers 120Nm and beyond, only gripe would be the torque setting, I found it a little awkward to see/read but it could be me. :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

whirlypig said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > The one from Screfix is unbelievably cheap, Â£12.49 inc vat  but is it accurate?
> ...


You don't have to pay a fortune for decent tools these days. It's amazing how good cheap tools are, really. Made in China; cheap labour; doesn't mean its not good enough.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Norbar are a very high quality brand. Here's the Norbar model 200 - very similar the the Halfords Professional unit because it's actually made by Norbar for Halfords but the model 200 is more durable with a chrome finish rather than the black painted one Halfords have which will chip:









http://www.norbar.com/products_descript ... 10&id=1247

The Norbar Slimline version SL2, shown here, which is very similar to a 1/2" drive Norbar version I've used for donkey's years.









http://www.norbar.com/products_descript ... 13&id=1201

http://www.norbar.co.uk/pdf_upload/Page18-19_Aug05.pdf

The Slimlines are very durable high quality units with an easy to read scale with a setting lock function knob.

120Nm for the wheels is one of the higher torque bolts but you might find some of the suspension bolts are higher. You will find that many smaller bolts are below the scale of the larger torque wrenches and you'll require a smaller torque wrench for them. Some of the small bolts on thermostats or waterpumps etc are 10Nm or 15Nm etc. Depends what you get into :wink:

For Â£60 here's the SL2 30 - 150Nm:
http://www.pomphrey.com/?pid=136

Then again if you are only doing wheel bolts perhaps a more cheap and cheerful one will do. Nowhere near as good a quality though :?










For Â£23
http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=15135


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

The Norbar ones may be very good, but I think that just for doing my wheel bolts are a little expensive for me.

The Draper one is about the price I was thinking of if it will do what I need.

I am guessing I need a 1/2" ONE FOR WHEEL BOLTS.

Thanks again.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=15135

thats the one I have works a treat used it for many years


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, 1/2" drive ones will cover the correct range. 3/8" drive ones typically only go up to 60Nm 1/2" ones typically go from 30Nm to 150Nm or higher which will cover the 120Nm required for the wheel bolts.

You'll need a short extension bar (~5") and the correct size socket. You can get deep reach sockets with a plastic coating to protect your alloys.

That first one Whirleypig linked to at Screwfix had an extension bar included too I noticed.

It's true to say that wheel bolts have a lot of tolerance built into their design. They are made to take a lot of abuse, with air powered tools, people jumping on wrenches or even the fitter I once saw using a torque wrench - he pulled it until it went click and then gave it a final heave just for good measure!  . So accuracy is not as critical as a cylinder head bolt for example - but you should try and be as accurate as you can. Cheaper torque wrenches may or may not be initially accurate but also may degrade with use - but it is amazing what quality you can get cheaply sometimes.

Whichever one you get make sure you set it to minimum when not in use so the spring doesn't weaken over time.

Also make sure your bolts have antiseize compound (e.g. Copaslip, Copperease, Comp TA - but NOT grease or oil!) smeared on the threads. If the threads are dry there will be too much friction turning them and the bolt will not develop enough tension - they will also be more likely to come loose early or become seized later :wink: .


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

trevor said:


> http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=15135
> 
> thats the one I have works a treat used it for many years


Me too --- I have used it many times with complete confidence...


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Godzilla,

Just make sure the one you buy is not the same type the McLaren F1 team use


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks all for the advice, I was a complete noob with regard to these.

ps thenks for the tip Blu-iTT. :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

John-H said:


> You can get deep reach sockets with a plastic coating to protect your alloys.


Where would I get one of these from - ive never seen one.

Thanks again


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

I here McLaren have got a wheel gun going cheap


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have one made by 'Laser Tools' which I use for wheel nuts mainly;
I'm sure it was not expensive as my son bought it for me :roll:  
but they do offer a calibration service for it.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You saying your son's a cheapskate :?: :wink:


----------

